# Kristi Karma - Contests Relating to Kristi Snowcats



## Bobcat

*Kristi Karma*​A series of contests relating to Kristi Snowcats​*First Contest...*

Poetry Writing

_Rules_

Open to any member and their family
Post an original poem about Kristi Snowcats
Multiple entries allowed
Winner to be chosen by a poll following the contest
Entries must be received within one week of this post
I reserve the right to add/modify rules if necessary
Have fun with it
_Prize_

Apple iPod Shuffle 512MB
Includes earbuds, lanyard, software on CD
Factory refurb, practically NIB 
It will be pre-loaded with 'Kristi' stuff



_Some Inspiration_

Kristi Snowcat Threads
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=8829
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=14256
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=15154
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=14257
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=2929

Here is a sample of what I'm looking for. Your poem must be about Kristi Snowcats, any model.
_
oh to ride the ever-white
in my cozy Thiokol Spryte
gently floating o'er the drifts
deftly skirting 'round the rifts
now to go but just a bit faster
and leave behind the ugly Snow Master
_
There, I embarrassed myself. Your turn...


----------



## Galvatron

top of my head....

winter months come long and dark
but drifting snow is welcome
hours of fun just disappear 
but the memory's are so consistent

when spring creeps in and the drifting ends
My kristi gets tucked up tight
oiled and polished with great passion
how i dream for more snowy nights

hahaha i didn't know i had it in me.


----------



## Bobcat

Where's the 'Kristi' reference, ya mook? But....not bad.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Oh to be gently floating over the drifts
In my ever so quiet kristi be it
The hills abound as we go around
another snow drift can be found
Now to go a bit faster
I call over the radio to the wonderful Snow Master
Faster! Faster!
As the slack in his tow rope tightens 
I feel the power of the Snow Master and it frightens.
Slow down! Slow down! I yell into my mic.
Its still a wonderful site
To be going home towed by a Snow Master with spite!


----------



## Bobcat

An acceptable entry, but we (royal) are not amused....


I do expect a few/some/many/most entries to take jabs at Kristis. Fair enough, have at it.


----------



## Galvatron

bobpierce said:


> Where's the 'Kristi' reference, ya mook? But....not bad.



it does now i edited


----------



## Bobcat

Now it's beautiful, man, just beautiful! I'm like, tearing up, and stuff. *_sniff_*


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh man!!
This is gonna be fun.
I shall try to work on a poem..
Time to put on my thinking cap...


----------



## Bobcat

Ya gotta week, so no rush.


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Ya gotta week, so no rush.


Ha!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

The Kristi starts with a pitter and patter
I cross my fingers and hope that sound doesnt matter
I pull closed the hatch
and get ready to catch
the oil that flows down my leg
The hydrolics tink away 
the vessel swings both fro and way
I engage the gears
with a bit of fear
she slowly goes forth into the night
as I am greated with fear colder than tonight
As she pitters and patters to the edge of my fright
I wonder will this be the end
to my dream of riding on the snow again
I couldnt help but wonder
where that beautiful Snow Master went yonder


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Oh to travel snow so abound
I dream of being able to walk around
a red object appears
what can that be I fear
burried deep in the snow
a KRISTI hood emblem shows
She is in here wintery tomb
I try to awake from this gloom
but realize I am also intombed
a winter death awaits
as I sit in my Kristi to contimplate
hypothermia slowly takes my dreams
as I slowly drfit away I scream
Into the night no one can hear
a death that is near


----------



## Galvatron

Bobs old Kristi is beaten up
a bit like him it's knackered
leaking oil and breaking down
but hey the the girls are flattered

i think i should apologise
for saying such bad things
the Kristi ain't in too bad nick
but Bobs another thing.

now Kristi gets bob home each night
plowing through the snow
all he needed was a strong tow rope
and snowcat to give the Tow

hey hey im only joking(no prize for me)

Inspired by my son.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Roses are Red and so is Bobs Kristi
Thinking about it my eyes get misty

All the money put in her
It brings a smile to Bobs face because she now looks like a winner


----------



## Bobcat

*More inspiration...*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKSpSLXiiyo"]YouTube - Kristi KT-3 Revived[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w373YfJsC_o"]YouTube - Kristi KT-3 Climbs A Hill[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df1kWsUeXfM"]YouTube - The Fabulous Mark KT-3[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tASrtGwLkmE"]YouTube - KT-3 - Over The Top[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

here's another...well the sounds the same ain't it????

sorry im off topic i will do anything for Dick Van Dyke clips hahaha.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylNwSv6c7m0"]YouTube - chitty chitty bang bang[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Out of the snowbank in in Mike's yard she crawled
An old KRUSTI snowcat that almost stalled.
It huffed and it puffed till the cat came to life,
Took her four tries to climb a bank 2 feet high.

With the oil lines drippin and a loud clunking sound,
Bob took his first KRUSTI trip around town.
On a downward slope in one foot of white,
Bob felt a shudder, knew something wasn't right.

He thought for a moment as his cat slowly sank
Too much weight in the back was hindering this tank.
Out the back hatch flew a mouse eared Mike,
For more than one person's weight the KRUSTI didn't like.

Out came the tow ropes. That Bob had a plan!
To flag down some woman driving by in a minivan.
A short tow home with the KRUSTI in wake,
For a one mile sprint was all the KRUSTI could take.






_(I kinda went along with the videos when writing that!  I'll think of more later!)_


----------



## NorthernRedneck

kimi said:


> here's another...well the sounds the same ain't it????
> 
> sorry im off topic i will do anything for Dick Van Dyke clips hahaha.
> 
> YouTube - chitty chitty bang bang



I could just picture Bob out driving is KUSTi singing that song!


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> Out of the snowbank in in Mike's yard she crawled
> An old KRUSTI snowcat that almost stalled.
> It huffed and it puffed till the cat came to life,
> Took her four tries to climb a bank 2 feet high.
> 
> With the oil lines drippin and a loud clunking sound,
> Bob took his first KRUSTI trip around town.
> On a downward slope in one foot of white,
> Bob felt a shudder, knew something wasn't right.
> 
> He thought for a moment as his cat slowly sank
> Too much weight in the back was hindering this tank.
> Out the back hatch flew a mouse eared Mike,
> For more than one person's weight the KRUSTI didn't like.
> 
> Out came the tow ropes. That Bob had a plan!
> To flag down some woman driving by in a minivan.
> A short tow home with the KRUSTI in wake,
> For a one mile sprint was all the KRUSTI could take.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(I kinda went along with the videos when writing that! I'll think of more later!)_


...sheesh, now that was GOOD!!

Lordy, I don't stand a chance..
All I can think of is how cute Bob looks. LOL!!!


----------



## Bobcat




----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


>








...

ok.. back on topic now..


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Twas the night before Kristmas
and all through the house
Not a creature was stirring not even a mouse
with mom in her nighty and I in my cap
we had just settled in for a long winters nap
when out of the window there came such a clatter
I sprang from my bed to see what was the matter
And what to my horrified eyes did appear
A Kristi snowcat being towed by 8 tiny reindeer
with a little old driver apparently sick
I knew in a moment it must be that prick!
So up to the housetop the coursers they flew
with a Kristi full of toys and that old prick too
And then with a crashing, I heard on the roof 
the scratching a clawing of each little grouser from that old goof
As I drew in my head and was turning around
down fell my chimney to the ground
in my yard which was all now in tatters
I could here the reindeer all about and scattered
from a bundle of toys all covered in soot
came someone with Kristi foot
he had a broad face and little round belly
that shook when he laughed, man thats not pretty
he was chuby and plump all full of himself
I grabbed my gun from the shelf
he spoke not a word, but went straight to work
he took all my stockings man what a jerk!
he sprang to his Kristi
as my shot just missed the
and away they all flew out of sight
I heard him exclaim, Merry Kristmas to all and to all a good night!


----------



## Bobcat

Snowcat Operations said:


> Twas the night before Kristmas
> and all through the house
> Not a creature was stirring not even a mouse
> <snip>



Disqualified! 




> _Rules_
> 
> Open to any member and their family
> Post an *original* poem about Kristi Snowcats
> Multiple entries allowed
> Winner to be chosen by a poll following the contest
> Entries must be received within one week of this post
> I reserve the right to add/modify rules if necessary
> Have fun with it


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Screw you BOB!  It was original!  kinda.  sorta.  OK so it wasnt "ALL" original.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

You just like swinging that gavel down dont you!  You were just waiting to pounce upon one of my excellent poems!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Ok this is for Bob.......




On the horizon I could see a red speck
I wonder what that could be, what the heck
as it came closer I could see from a far
but a kristi snow cat, not on a tow bar
she was swaying from left to right
as the swirls of snow shot up in the sun light
sparkling shimmers ran down her red hull
as her tracks were getting full
The tracks spun freely about her business
than no one could deny this witness
a kristi did run once upon a time
down a hill with a driver full of shine


----------



## Melensdad

There once was a snowcat called Kristi
The sight of which made my eyes misty
Its track were as wide
As a fat woman's backside.
It seems to me that we the opportunity to write poetry
that makes fun of BobP & his Kristi


----------



## Galvatron

B_Skurka said:


> There once was a snowcat called Kristi
> The sight of which made my eyes misty
> Its track were as wide
> As a fat woman's backside.
> It seems to me that we the opportunity to write poetry
> that makes fun of BobP & his Kristi



ok ok why are we on to women's backsides already......not that that's a crime????or is it???


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Ehhhh... I dont stand a chance. I just want to say i LOVED those videos of the Kristi!


----------



## Bobcat

Barely 12hrs left. Please, please, please get those entries in. Don't Let SnoOps or Skurka win!  Anyone, anyone, but a Slow Master or Snot Trac owner!


----------



## RedRocker

Woe is me for you see I live down south in Texas.
We do see snow every now and then, but not enough to mess with.
There comes a time when the moon is low and a chill fills the air
and it's cold and dark and misty.
That if I lived near a mountain much farther North, I'd have myself a Kristi.


----------



## Bobcat




----------



## Tractors4u

I'm no Robert Frost, but here is my entry.

I asked my wife for a Kristi and she said tough,

The Alabama winters aren’t long enough.

She doesn’t understand what it’s like to be a man,

There’s a forum that discusses those big tracked cans.

Oh if I had a Kristi, 

It would compensate for a weeny that is itsy bitsy.

If I don't win the iPOD, I will be expecting a Pullitzer for Literature!


----------



## Galvatron

Kristi

K is for Kool...i know that's spelt wrong... but hey it is kool ....so lets move on.

R is for Rugged....lives life on the edge.... going to places ....why were all in bed.

I is for Ice...crunching below....in sub zero temps...no limits she knows.

S is for snow....without it she sleeps....all oiled and greased....and checked every week.

T is for Tracks...one either side......with pilot assistance...so gentle she glides.

I yes there is two....i did not forget.....Invention it is.....for it's maybe the best.


----------



## Bobcat

Okey-dokey. Last entries are in. There will be a poll posted later today to let everyone pick the winner.

By the way, I'm pretty sure the picture in the above post was taken from the 'other' site. A mod may wish to remove it before we have a problem with the 'other' site, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Galvatron

bobpierce said:


> Okey-dokey. Last entries are in. There will be a poll posted later today to let everyone pick the winner.
> 
> By the way, I'm pretty sure the picture in the above post was taken from the 'other' site. A mod may wish to remove it before we have a problem with the 'other' site, if you know what I mean.



i found the piccy above on wikipedia as i was doing a little research on the kristi....i like to know the history on everything.

link is here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KRISTI_snowcat


----------



## Bobcat

Excellent. We're good.


----------



## Galvatron

bobpierce said:


> Excellent. We're good.



cool m8 no probs.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Anyone who votes for me will get 100 rep points from me!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Screw that ahole!  At least people will actually see it here on a forum that actually gets people looking at it!


----------



## Bobcat

This isn't even the polling thread!


----------



## Bobcat

*Kristi Karma*​A series of contests relating to Kristi Snowcats​*Second Contest...*

Art/Drawing

_Rules_

Open to any member and their family
Post an original drawing of a Kristi Snowcat/Snowplane
Multiple entries allowed
Winner to be chosen by a poll following the contest
Entries must be received within one week of this post
I reserve the right to add/modify rules if necessary
Have fun with it
_Prize_

Apple iTunes Gift Card
$25 Value
Good for about...
25 songs
12 videos
4 movie rentals
or 1-2 movie purchases 

For some reason, the card is only valid for US residents. A substitution of equal value will be made in the event of a 'furrin' winner.



_Some Inspiration_

Kristi Snowcat Pictures





















Here is a sample of what I'm looking for. Your drawing must be of a Kristi Snowcat or Snowplane, any model. Any medium may be used such as ink, pencil, watercolor, oil, computer graphics, etc. Slow Trac owners may use their broken crayons.  To submit your entry, you can scan it if you have a scanner, or simply take a picture with a digital camera. The sample below is a pencil drawing that was photographed with a digital camera. I do so hope at least some of your entrys will be better than this.  Cartoon-ish drawings ok.


----------



## American Woman

Ok!!!  I Have never seen one except in pictures but This will be fun!


----------



## Bobcat

Maybe some videos will help as well...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKSpSLXiiyo"]YouTube - Kristi KT-3 Revived[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w373YfJsC_o"]YouTube - Kristi KT-3 Climbs A Hill[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df1kWsUeXfM"]YouTube - The Fabulous KT-3[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tASrtGwLkmE"]YouTube - KT-3 - Over The Top[/ame]


----------



## Erik

what about Kristi haiku?

red Kristi Snowcat
sitting rusty in a field
waiting for Bobcat


----------



## Bobcat

Erik said:


> what about Kristi haiku?
> 
> red Kristi Snowcat
> sitting rusty in a field
> waiting for Bobcat



May be considered for a later contest. Meanwhile, draw a  picture!


----------



## Galvatron

Bob your the man with the competitions.....gonna have to get my son on to this one as he is the drawring talent here.


----------



## American Woman

Bob does the entry have to be drawn? Can I cut and paste pictures of my design?


----------



## pirate_girl

Can I do mine with crayons? I think I'll use *pink*


----------



## Bobcat

I won't like it, but I'm sure certain _others_ will probably appreciate it.


----------



## American Woman

What? cut and paste or the pink crayon drawing?


----------



## pirate_girl

how about a cut and paste pink crayon drawing? lol


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bob , You do realize that My KT3 Kristi #113 on the trailer that you used as an "example" is actually sitting on a *"Honest to Goodness ..Only one in the World Kristi Snowcat trailer "* Made by The Kristi Company . That baby is so rare I got in hidden under my bed . Crap... you were not suppose to know that last part  !!! 


Based on that fact I should win .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here you go Bob......my first entry.....


Remember that night when your Kristi broke down out in that blizzard and you gave me a call?

Well..............


----------



## rback33

Shit Brian. I lost before I started. I KNOW I can't do THAT.


----------



## Bobcat

groomerguyNWO said:


> Here you go Bob......my first entry.....
> 
> 
> Remember that night when your Kristi broke down out in that blizzard and you gave me a call?
> 
> Well..............



That's bullshit, man, bull-friggin-shit! Anyone with more sense than a CanUKtard can plainly see that my Kristi has your LameTrac by the tail, yanking on it like a pitbull with a chew-toy!    If ya wanted to stay de-tracked in that tiny little ditch on the edge of the road, ya shouldn't have whined for help. 


A little reminder of what happens to LameTracs that try to play in the snow with the real snowcats...


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck

yup....that day just plain sucked!


----------



## Bobcat

American Woman said:


> Bob does the entry have to be drawn? Can I cut and paste pictures of my design?



Like a collage? Not sure. I think I'd rather see a really bad drawing than a good collage!  But any entry is better than no entry. The winner will be determined by a member poll and not by me. Submit whatever you like.


----------



## Galvatron

Well im shocked no one has entered yet so heres a cheat to get started....my son is on the case doing a free hand sketch but this is to help get the ball rolling.


----------



## Bobcat

Well Danger Monkey, that is a cheat (like groomergitNWOs), but it's still purty! Add some color to it with 'fill' or try to do some kind of paint job using your mouse and I'd say you have a decent entry.


----------



## Galvatron

Right i have had a doodle as my son as let me down...

Please note the snazzy stripes down the side.....roof ariel and mostly the rear roof spoiler for max down force at high speed.

This original artwork (and signed by me as can be seen)is now for sale to the highest bidder

Looks like i have won another competition


----------



## Galvatron

Galvatron said:


> Right i have had a doodle as my son as let me down...
> 
> Please note the snazzy stripes down the side.....roof ariel and mostly the rear roof spoiler for max down force at high speed.
> 
> This original artwork (and signed by me as can be seen)is now for sale to the highest bidder
> 
> Looks like i have won another competition



Shall we start the bidding for this art work at say $20....all proceeds go to FF


----------



## American Woman

*1931 Oakland 2 door sedan Kristi Karma snowcat*


----------



## Galvatron

American Woman said:


> *1931 Oakland 2 door sedan Kristi Karma snowcat*



SHOW OFF


----------



## BigAl RIP

American Woman said:


> *1931 Oakland 2 door sedan Kristi Karma snowcat*


 

 Headlights are wrong for a 1931........ May be a "32" though


----------



## American Woman

Did you notice it's PINK because I'm a girl and I like a lot of wheels


----------



## Galvatron

American Woman said:


> Did you notice it's PINK because I'm a girl and I like a lot of wheels



but mine as a spoiler


----------



## American Woman

well!!!! so whut!  yurs is a sport modle and mine ain't....

Al,  I free handed it from a picture....so the lights may not be "just right" so if they look like anything I'm happy


----------



## Galvatron

American Woman said:


> well!!!! so whut!  yurs is a sport modle and mine ain't....
> 
> Al,  I free handed it from a picture....so the lights may not be "just right" so if they look like anything I'm happy



and lets not forget mine took ages.....all of 5 min


----------



## BigAl RIP

American Woman said:


> Al, I free handed it from a picture....so the lights may not be "just right" so if they look like anything I'm happy


 
 Yea but...... This is an important contest . *Lives hang in the balance* . 


     Ok ... maybe they arn't "hanging in the balance"  as much as being dragged along behind that contraption .Still looks like a 32 .


----------



## American Woman

Galvatron said:


> and lets not forget mine took ages.....all of 5 min



 
I took about a half hour on mine!


----------



## Galvatron

American Woman said:


> I took about a half hour on mine!



looks like Redneck helped


----------



## American Woman

No he didn't! he left for work about 3 hours ago....he will be surprised when he sees how talented I am


----------



## Galvatron

American Woman said:


> No he didn't! he left for work about 3 hours ago....he will be surprised when he sees how talented I am



hahaha im falling of my chair......you win you win i cant take more laughing


----------



## American Woman




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok.....it's not an entry for the contest but more of an inspiration for you artists out there.  I stumbled upon a kristi snowcat last week sitting on an original Kristi snowcat trailer.  Thought I'd share with you all so you can be inspired as you draw.............























.


----------



## American Woman

That looks like someth'in we'd see down here at the Fly Wheelers! I'm gonna get some pictures of the things they turn into a ride 
I'll get'em the next show we go to.


----------



## Galvatron

groomerguyNWO said:


> Ok.....it's not an entry for the contest but more of an inspiration for you artists out there.  I stumbled upon a kristi snowcat last week sitting on an original Kristi snowcat trailer.  Thought I'd share with you all so you can be inspired as you draw.



hahaha is that a soap box sail boat

still better than AW's attempt


----------



## Bobcat

A little over 24hrs left to this contest. Wish there were more entries.


----------



## Galvatron

Bob im a little sad with the amount of entries.....im sure there are some budding artists out there.

come on guys give the kids some pencils and get involved


----------



## Bobcat

Well, only about half as many entries as I'd like, so what to do, what to do...




A $25 prize and only half the desired entries, hmmm, what to do, what to do...







I know, maybe if I.... 








DOUBLE THE PRIZE!!


Now, for the winner...One $25 iTunes gift card AND one $25 Starbucks gift card! For the mathmatically challenged, that's a $50 value Mikey! And all ya gotta do is draw a picture of a Kristi Snowcat. So, I'm exercising the right to add/modify rules if necessary by extending this contest to one week from now or until a total of 10 entries are posted, whichever comes first.


----------



## pirate_girl

Don't even MAKE me get out my pencils and paint..


----------



## Bobcat

pirate_girl said:


> Don't even MAKE me get out my pencils and paint..



No,  I won't. It just wouldn't look good. Now if you would get out your pencils and sketch, or your brushes and paint....then you might get somewhere!


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> No,  I won't. It just wouldn't look good. Now if you would get your pencils and sketch, or your brushes and paint,,,,then you might get somewhere!


You want shadows too, landscape and all that fancy junk?


----------



## Bobcat

...waiting for my 'thwaaaack'....


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> ...waiting for my 'thwaaaack'....


Omg.. you are quick tonight, aren't you?
.. hmmmm.... lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> ...waiting for my 'thwaaaack'....


I see you're still waiting...
If you insist..

*Thwwaaaackkk™ 

 

 *


----------



## Bobcat

That's better.

You can draw or paint any darn thing you want. It just has to have a Kristi Snowcat or Kristi Snowplane in it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> That's better.
> 
> You can draw or paint any darn thing you want. It just has to have a Kristi Snowcat or Kristi Snowplane in it.


Well, I've got 24 hrs.
I'll get right on that, Sir.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Ok ok ok.... Im THINKING!!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

This beautiful Kristi used to be a total mess,
In disrepair with paint and patches of many shades,
But it's owner found her and tossed in sweat & love,
And after much money Bobcat aint takin' any trades,
There's a new starter, new paint in the ol beauty now
And all across Bobs face as his drives in the cold is a big smile and rosy cheeks,
Well, he has been driving for hours now,
The Kristi runs great but Bob is lost and hasnt been seen for weeks.


----------



## Bobcat

What the heck is that all about? You know this is a picture drawing contest, right? 

Put down the bong
Pick up the brush
It is all wrong
Too big a rush
Don't write a song
You great big lush
This poems too long
It's turned to mush

NOW DRAW A PICTURE!!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> What the heck is that all about? You know this is a picture drawing contest, right?


 
WHAT?!?!?!??!?! 
son of a BITCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> NOW DRAW A PICTURE!!!


 
Awww for Christs sake Bob. I cant draw for shit. I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## Bobcat

The worse the drawing, the better, ya mook!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

A contest... for the worst drawing?  

I am SO winning this! I have to go to bed bed tomorrow I shall prevail!


----------



## American Woman

When's this contest up?, and since there's another prize can I enter another drawing?
I love Starbucks


----------



## Bobcat

American Woman said:


> When's this contest up?, and since there's another prize can I enter another drawing?
> I love Starbucks





Bobcat said:


> <snip>
> So, I'm exercising the right to add/modify rules if necessary by *extending this contest to one week from now or until a total of 10 entries are posted, whichever comes first.*



It's a continuation of the same drawing contest since I wanted more entries. You can enter more than one drawing.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Ok.... 1st thing I have drawn in 20 years....

DAMN IT!!!!! I cant upload it because the file is to large


----------



## Bobcat

Sushis entry...


----------



## Galvatron

Bobcat said:


> Sushis entry...



thats pretty damn good Sushi


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Thanks for putting it up there Bobcat!



> thats pretty damn good Sushi


 
It sucks my hairy love spheres but thank you man!


----------



## American Woman

It's a good drawing but nobody is using color except for me. I guess it's my goily flare


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Okay, okay!!!!!  Here's my official entry.........

If you'll notice, it's actually hand-drawn by yours truly and there's no tow rope in sight


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Okay, okay!!!!! Here's my official entry.........
> 
> If you'll notice, it's actually hand-drawn by yours truly and there's no tow rope in sight


 
Hey! Thats funny AND good!


----------



## rback33

groomerguyNWO said:


> Okay, okay!!!!!  Here's my official entry.........
> 
> If you'll notice, it's actually hand-drawn by yours truly and there's no tow rope in sight



You mean Bobcat let you actually let you throw the rope in the back of his sex snow scavenger while you drew the pic?


----------



## Bobcat

groomerguyNWO said:


> Okay, okay!!!!!  Here's my official entry.........
> 
> If you'll notice, it's actually hand-drawn by yours truly and there's no tow rope in sight




Holy Crap! That didn't _completely_ suck!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

yeah well I dont have any freakin crayons at WORK! I did mine with a low viscocity ink pen.


----------



## BigAl RIP

To whom it may concern :
Please consider my entry of my Kristi KT3 #113 for your contest .


----------



## Bobcat

You have a KT-3? Never seen it. You should start a thread on it.  





_Rats, better go see if mine is still there..._


----------



## American Woman

Now that's cool as heck! I recognize what you drew it on too. Great idea


----------



## BigAl RIP

Nobody said I could not enter twice !!

                                                 My KT7


----------



## Galvatron

come on guys is this it for the entries


----------



## American Woman

BigAl said:


> Nobody said I could not enter twice !!
> 
> My KT7


I'm impressed!....look at all the detail in Big Al's drawing


----------



## Galvatron

i need to bump mine as it's clearly the best.....


----------



## American Woman

You gotta color that gem galvie!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We never did find out who won these contests.  Guess with anything Krusti related it's mission impossible.  Bobcat is still stranded out in the woods waiting for a tow.


----------



## Helmsman38

Bobcat said:


> *More inspiration...*
> 
> 
> YouTube - Kristi KT-3 Revived
> YouTube - Kristi KT-3 Climbs A Hill
> YouTube - The Fabulous Mark KT-3
> YouTube - KT-3 - Over The Top



LOL LOL Hadn't seen this  great


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I thought you'd appreciate these. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

